# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Еврейская музыка.

## ZYOBRA-70

*Еврейская музыка - народная, классическая, современная...*

Еврейская молитва "Adon olam":

"Adon olam" – рифмованный литургический гимн, его автор неизвестен. Некотор.учёные приписывают авторство "Властелина мира" испанскому раввину, поэту и философу рабби Шеломо ибн-Габирал (ок. 1021-1058 гг.). Другие считают создателями гимна рав Шерире (ок. 900-1001 гг.) или рав Ай-Гаона (ок. 939-1038 гг.), упоминающими его в своих трудах. По еврейским меркам, "Adon olam" – относительно новая молитва, её составили в средние века, в XIV в. включили в литургию сначала Германии, затем других общин.

_Властелин мира царствовал
до создания Им всех творений;
и когда по воле Его
был создан весь мир,
Его именем стало – Владыка.
И после конца мира Он, грозный, будет царствовать единовластно.
Он был, Он есть, и Он пребудет вечно
в великолепии Своём. 
Без начала, без конца  и Ему принадлежит вся власть. 
 И Он мой Бог, Бог моей жизни. 
 К нему я бегу во время скорби, Он спасение и прибежище мое..._
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 13.09.2009 в 23:56_
*Гимн Израиля- Атиква*

_Коль од балевав пэнима
Нэфэш йеуди омия
Ульфаатэй мизрах кадима
Аин ле-Цийон цофия 
 	Од ло авда тикватэйну
Атиква бат шнот альпаим
Лийот ам хофши бэ-арцэйну
Эрэц Цийон в’Ирушалаим

Пока внутри сердца всё ещё
Бьётся душа еврея,
И в края Востока, вперёд,
На Сион устремлён взгляд, —
	Ещё не погибла наша надежда,
Надежда, которой две тысячи лет:
Быть свободным народом на своей земле,
Стране Сиона и Иерусалима._

Атиква.-Кристина Агилера. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

 Слова.
В основе гимна Израиля лежит песня «Тикватейну» («Наша надежда»), стихи к которой написал выходец из Галиции Нафтали Герц Имбер. Первый набросок стихов был сделан в 1877 году (по другим данным, в 1876 или 1878) в Яссах (Румыния). По одной из версий, эти строки были посвящены созданию поселения Петах-Тиква («Врата надежды») в Палестине. В 1886 году стихотворение было издано в Иерусалиме в сборнике «Утренняя звезда» (ивр. ??????). Полный текст включал 10 строф.
Мелодия.
Мелодия «Атиквы» известна в Италии с XVI века под названием «Ла Мантована» (La Mantovana), или «Ballo di Mantova», позже она была известна в Испании как «Virgen de la Cueva», в Румынии как «Carul cu boi» (повозка с волом) и на Украине под названием «Катерина Кучерява». Ею же воспользовался Б. Сметана в цикле симфонических поэм «Моя Родина» (поэма «Die Moldau/Влтава»).

Шмуэль Коэн (1870—1940) — выходец из Бессарабии, поселившийся в Ришон-ле-Ционе — положил стихи Имбера на народную мелодию в 1888 году.

По данным исследователя израильской песни Элиягу Хакоэна, Шмуэль Коэн вспоминал, что он спел текст на мелодию молдавской песни, названной им на идише как «Ойс-ци». 
С другой стороны, Питер Граденвиц (Peter Gradenwitz) в книге «The Music of Israel» (1949) утверждает, что Коэн положил «Атикву» на мотив литургической композиции знаменитого кишинёвского кантора Нисн Белцера (наст. фам. Спивак, 1824—1906), что всё же не исключает молдавского происхождения мелодии.
  Официальный статус.
Песня приобрела огромную популярность и постепенно стала гимном сионистского движения, исполнялась на съездах и конгрессах. Один из ранних вариантов гимна в ашкеназском произношении можно услышать в исполнении одного из пионеров американской эстрадной музыки Эл Джолсона. В апреле 1918 года, на благотворительном концерте в Народном доме в Петрограде, Ф. И. Шаляпин вместе с другими еврейскими песнями исполнил «Атикву».

Из-за «чужого» происхождения музыки делались попытки сочинить другой гимн, но популярность «Атиквы» неизменно перевешивала.
После образования государства Израиль «Атиква» де-факто стала гимном Израиля. Однако официальный статус гимна за «Атиквой» был закреплён решением кнессета лишь 10 ноября 2004.

Гимн Израиля- Атиква(инструментал) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Познавательно. Спасибо.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Video to Remember the Fallen Israeli Soldiers*    -   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Mordechai Ben David » Rachem:*    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

Rachem. Rachem Na Hashem Elokeinu. 
Rachem al Yisrael Amecha, Rachem 
Ve'al Yerushalayim Ir-echa 
Rachem, Rachem, Rachem 
Al tzion mishkan kevodecha 
Ve'al malchut beit David meshichecha 
Ve'al habayit ha'gadol ve'hakadosh 
Rachem, Rachem, Rachem. 

Помилуй Хашем Наш Бог 
Израиль - твой народ 
Иерусалим - твой город 
Помилуй, помилуй, помилуй 
И Сион - место твоей славы. 
И дом Давида Твоего Машиаха 
И Твой великий и святой дом., 
Помилуй, помилуй, помилуй.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Иосиф Кобзон-Eli, eli (еврейская народная песня)* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Eli, Eli... 
Shelo yigamer leolam, 
Ha hol v'ha-yam, 
Rishrush shel ha-mayim, 
Bеrak bashamayim, 
Tfilat ha-adam. 

О Бог, мой Бог... 
Пускай не исчезнет со мной 
Песок и прибой, 
Дыхание моря. 
Сияние молний, 
Молитвы покой.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Хава Нагила. FAQ*
"На протяжении вот уже многих лет меня постоянно спрашивают о том, что такое "хава нагила". Какой в ней смысл, кто её написал и т.п. Постоянно мне приходится развеивать самые фантастические легенды вокруг этой песни - и то, что её пели ещё маккавеи, долбая врагов по головам; и то, что это специальная свадебная застольная песня, под которую полагается осушать не менее трёх стаканов алкоголя подряд по древней еврейской традиции...
Пора уже сделать, наконец, одну универсальную запись с ответами - к каковой и отсылать сонмы заблуждающихся.
Жил-был такой человек Авраам Цви Идельсон в начале 20 века в Латвии. Был молодым кантором, пел в синагоге. Затем что-то ему в голову стукнуло, и он отправился бродить по миру, собирать и записывать еврейский фольклор, (тем более, что ему в этом нехило помогала Австрийская Академия Наук), мотался по Европе, Ближнему Востоку, забирался аж в Южную Африку, в конце концов естественным образом осел в Иерусалиме.
Там ему попались особые хасиды, именующие себя садигурскими - по имени местечка Садигура на Украине, откуда они приехали в Святую Землю. Идельсон старательно записывал их фольклор - в основном это были напевы без слов, как это у хасидов часто бывает.
Там-то ему и попалась эта мелодия в 1915 году. Не исключено, что сами хасиды её и написали - не зная нотной грамоты, они были и собирателями, и хранителями, и сочинителями. Но ныне принята теория, что мелодия эта была создана неизвестным клезмером (бродячим еврейским музыкантом) где-то в Восточной Европе не раньше середины XIX века. Непредставимыми путями мелодия добралась до хасидов, а те её с удовольствием подобрали, поскольку высоко ценили такие вещи.
Надо сказать, что это была пока ещё не совсем та мелодия, которая известна нам сейчас. У неё был немного другой ритм, плавнее и медленнее. Скорее даже в чём-то медитативный (хасиды, они такие, любят всё медитативное 

Затем грянула Первая Мировая. Идельсон собрал манатки и отправился на войну в составе турецкой армии - ибо именно Турция владела Святой Землёй в то время - руководил полковым оркестром. Через три года война окончилась, Идельсон вернулся домой в Иерусалим, где всё приятным образом изменилось. Турки оставили Палестину британцам, была создана и обнародована Бальфурская Декларация - о праве Ишува (еврейского поселения) на самоопределение. По этим поводам в Иерусалиме готовился небывалый праздничный концерт - и в честь конца войны, и в честь таких славных еврейских придумок. Идельсон же, как главный по нотам, возился с этим концертом по полной - руководил хором, составлял программу, репетировал допоздна. И вот в какой-то момент он столкнулся с проблемой - что нет хорошего финала для этого концерта. Песенка нужна, какая-нибудь новая и яркая, чтоб запомнилась.
Начал Идельсон копаться в своих фольклорных довоенных бумагах - и нарыл этот безымянный хасидский напев. Ужасно обрадовался он и сел кропать правки прямо в черновиках.
Первым делом он разделил мотив на четыре части. Написал аранжировку для хора, для оркестра... Затем поскрёб недолго в затылке и набросал по-быстрому слова - какие в голову пришли. Чтоб было непритязательно, весело и вкусно. Получилось следующее:

*Давайте-ка возрадуемся,
Давайте-ка возрадуемся да возвеселимся!
Давайте-ка споём!
Давайте-ка споём да возвеселимся!
Просыпайтесь, братья!
Просыпайтесь, братья, с радостью в сердце!
*
Всё. Больше эти слова не менялись никогда. Было это в 1918 году в Иерусалиме.
Концерт получился замечательным, финальная песня стала хитом не просто надолго, а на всю дальнейшую историю еврейской музыки до наших дней 

Привычное нам звучание мелодия "Хава Нагилы" приобрела где-то в 30-х годах XX века - благодаря волне еврейских переселенцев из Румынии, которые выросли на культуре зажигательных румынских танцев. У песни появился синкопированный танцевальный ритм, и она стала звучать быстрее. Ещё немного позже сложился этакий ритмический консенсус - "Хава Нагила" начинается медленно, с уважениям к традициям, а потом разгоняется в отвязные пляски.

Интересный факт. Вскоре после того, как в 1938 году Идельсон умер, неожиданно "нашёлся" автор "Хава Нагилы" - некто Моше Натанзон, утверждавший, что это именно он написал самую знаменитую еврейскую песню. Пикантность ситуации усугублялась ещё и тем, что Натанзон ходил в учениках у Идельсона в хоре во время описываемых событий в 1918 году. По крайней мере, по версии Натанзона Идельсон дал задание своим ученикам написать слова к этому напеву - и самый лучший из написанных (понятно чей) выбрал в качестве слов для той концертной финальной песни. В Израиле ему как-то не очень поверили, а вот американцев он чем-то убедил - и вскоре после своего заявления отбыл туда на пмж как подающий надежды певец народных песен."
_Взято с_ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Hava nagila - Нехама Гендель и Менахем Алиран_   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Eврейский клезмер*
…нежная и грустная ,приветливая и добрая , чуть задорная и просторная , весенняя, как будто приглашает и встречает с объятиями .... 
…осторожная , протяжная , то с легкими переливами , то набирающими силами звуками , и волнениями земными , трогающими душу…
*Кле́змер* — (_от כְּלִי זֶמֶר, кли-земер, «музыкальный инструмент»_) традиционная нелитургическая музыка восточноевропейских евреев и особенный стиль её исполнения. Исполнители музыки в этом стиле — кле́змеры .В конце XIX века и первой половине XX века, особенно в юго-западных регионах Российской империи, клезмер оказал влияние на русский городской романс, а также блатную песню. Аранжировки в стиле клезмера до сих пор популярны у многих исполнителей этого жанра.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 











> Еврейские народные музыканты играли в основном в бродячих ансамблях («капеллах») из трех-пяти музыкантов. Живая еврейская народная музыка  в исполнении клезмеров была неотъемлемой частью массовых зрелищь на свадьбах, балах, праздничных гуляньях, ярмарках. Солирующий инструмент  в клезмерской музыке (как правило скрипку) в самых разнообразных сочетаниях дополняли цимбалы, контрабас, кларнет, труба, флейта, барабан с тарелками. Впервые «клезмерами»  стали называть музыкантов в еврейских общинах Германии и соседних стран еще в 14–15 вв. В Польше 16 в. клезмеров не принимали в цехи музыкантов-христиан, а в 17 в. клезмеры Праги образовали свою гильдию.  Они сопровождали торжества (вне синагоги) в дни Симхат-Тора и Пурим, а также шествия несущих новый свиток Торы в синагогу. Клезмерская музыка считается ответвлением еврейской музыки средней и восточной Европы. И в отличии от хасидской музыки, представляет собой светское искусство. На всем протяжении своего развития, еврейская музыка клезмеров подвергалась значительному влиянию народов, находившихся в непосредственной близости с евреями. И по сей день, в клезмерской музыке мы слышим отголоски немецкой, украинской, польской, румынской и многих других музыкальных традиций.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

